
Ask HN: Is There a Tool to Know Which Companies Are Using Your Web Service? - joeblau
I have a site that I run that gets about 55,000 visitors a month.  I want to know if anyone knows of any web services that I can track if employees at companies like Amazon, Apple, and Facebook are using my product?
======
nherment
Making a ton of assumptions on your situation, here is how I would go about
it.

Record the IP addresses of your users (multiple per user), link these to user
profiles and do a whois for each IP address.

Big companies like the ones you mention will sometime appear to have their own
IP address and you can then deduct the employer of your users.

Additionally and assuming you have your users full names and email addresses,
you can scrape the web and get their professional profile.

Alternatively, you can probably buy some kind of user data but I would not
know where to start except by googling around.

All this can be build in a nice administrative UI for your application, from
which good old human investigation can lead you to the specific people you are
looking for to manually validate each user's employer.

